# Converting manual tie to electric



## 1655ot (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello,
New to the forum. Hope someone can give me some advice on converting my manual tie round baler to electric. Baler is a 1400 Gehl. The factory add on electric kit is NLA.
I believe I can get an electric actuator from Surplus.com but mounting it so the arm returns and cut the twine is what I'm not sure of.Hope someone has done this and can advise.


----------



## darren (Nov 18, 2009)

I converted a gehl 1500 using an actuator from Northern tool.U will need a reversing polarity switch with off in center mode.I will post pics. if i can later.


----------



## darren (Nov 18, 2009)

Pics of conversion.SORRY if they didnt load,new at this.Didnt load...


----------



## 1655ot (Oct 20, 2011)

Darren,
Thanks for the reply. Looks like you had to fabricate another twine tube?
What length stroke is the actuator? The reversing polarity switch, is it just a rocker switch or something totally different? Could you make a diagram of your design? I sure would appreciate it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

The reversing switch is a double pole double throw (DPDT) mometary switch that returns the center. It has six terminals. You wire a hot and ground to the center two. Then run wires in a criss-cross connecting the terminals on opposite corners. Then connect your motor hot and ground to the terminals at one end of the criss cross. Kind of hard to put into words, but I don't have time to create a picture. The idea is that when you push the switch one way, the terminals on one side of the switch are connected to the terminals in the center. The terminals on the side of the switch are connected to the center when you push the switch the other way. The criss cross causes motor to reverse when the switch is pushed the other way.

If you know anyone talented in electronics, they can create a box that will run the motor for a couple seconds then pause for a couple seconds, and then repeat. This will automatically tie the bale. They can set it up so that you have pot switches to adjust each of these timers. I know Hesston used to sell a box that operated this way. The components are readily available on the internet.


----------



## darren (Nov 18, 2009)

The actuator is 11 13/16" stroke.You may be able to use the shorter 7 7/8" one for the 4' wide bale u r making.The twine tube is mostly origanal.


----------



## 1655ot (Oct 20, 2011)

Darren,
In your pictures it looks like you mounted another twine tube(black) horizontally on a hinge in front of the belts? and the original twine tube(red) is perpendicular to the black one? The actuator rotates the black twine tube down to the right and then back up to the left where the twine gets cut? Did you have to fabricate a mounting bracket for the twine arm hinge? I can't tell by the pictures. I would really like to get this installed on my machine. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## darren (Nov 18, 2009)

On this 1500a bailer, the twine arms have not been modified.The newer 1500's had a different tying setup.I took the pull rope and pulleys off and mounted the actuator with little modifications.The twine arm hinge is connected with a spring,allowing it to cut the string.Sorry, but hard to explain.


----------

